# Head in Jar



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know most people have already seen this prop before. Anyway I was messing with my scanner the other day and decided to copy my head. This is why I try to keep busy. So this is the result. I'm sure it could be cleaned up with PS and maybe I could get more detail around the eyes. I started on the right side and just rotated my head slowly with the scanner. Anyway you print it up and put it in a bottle...BAM head in a jar!

The second one is just creep factor.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty clever.

Glad you decided not to sit on the scanner! lol


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

HHMMMM, sit on the scanner......


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...you will be a hit at my halloween party. I have one head in the jar already, but I will have to add your head to my shelf of goodies.
Thanks!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Unfortunatly I just printed it and it was too dark!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Unfortunatly I just printed it and it was too dark!


Sorry see if any of these work. I cleaned up a few in PS.

Pictures by dubbax3 - Photobucket


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, what a fun and creative idea. Those pics of you look pretty nasty  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

dubbax3 said:


> Anyway I was messing with my scanner the other day and decided to copy my head. This is why I try to keep busy.


lol

The second one is quite disturbing, which is always good


----------

